# Beethoven Piano Sonatas



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I haven't been sold on Beethoven's piano sonatas apart from No. 14. in which I love all three movements. I ask TC to show me some brilliant performances (live or studio) of Beethoven's piano sonatas to see if I am missing out on something spectacular, which I feel I am. But perhaps I'm just not a fan of what he wrote for solo piano much. I should add I also enjoy Fur Elise, I know those are both cliche choices, but I'd be lying if I said anything else by Beethoven for solo piano has moved me like some performances of those songs.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Here's a topic about the later sonatas, enjoy.

http://www.talkclassical.com/47711-beethoven-late-sonatas-your.html


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Try Richter's performance of the Appassionata. One of my favorite works performed by one of my favorite pianists. Hopefully you'll enjoy it too.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Try Richter's performance of the Appassionata. One of my favorite works performed by one of my favorite pianists. Hopefully you'll enjoy it too.


I am loving this from the first note. I had a feeling Beethoven was heavily based upon touch and dynamic approach to the song to really bring out the emotion of the composition. I just knew he had to be better than what I was hearing, he may perhaps be one of the harder composers to get right when it comes to solo piano. It requires great emotional depth imo!

I wouldn't mind more suggestions.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Any good CDs to recommend anyone? I need a solid album showcasing Beethoven's solo piano works, I don't much care for the ones I have, and one is Kempff who I originally thought was great, but I really don't like the Apppassionata on his disc.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you want a whole set, go for Annie Fischer, not cheap but quality playing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Do you want a whole set, go for Annie Fischer, not cheap but quality playing.


Not a whole set, just a sample for now. I'm just looking for an album that has all Beethoven solo piano works on it, but not a complete set.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just to note, Annie Fischer's set of Beethoven Piano Sonatas, complete, can be had for $9.99.

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9039500&style=classical&setpref=mp3


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Just to note, Annie Fischer's set of Beethoven Piano Sonatas, complete, can be had for $9.99.
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9039500&style=classical&setpref=mp3


I'll check it out on Spotify and see if I like it first, but two TCers have recommended her so far, one who has never steered me wrong yet (Pugg)!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Not a whole set, just a sample for now. I'm just looking for an album that has all Beethoven solo piano works on it, but not a complete set.


But....all Beethoven music for piano are his piano solo works.
This is a very good one:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4529522


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Just to note, Annie Fischer's set of Beethoven Piano Sonatas, complete, can be had for $9.99.
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9039500&style=classical&setpref=mp3


Her Pathetique is sounding brilliant!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks like it's only $10 for the mp3 album. I prefer physical CD copies.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is sounding like a solid option. I'll most likely eventually cave on a full set, in good time.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...&sr=8-1&keywords=Sviatoslav+Richter+beethoven


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> This is sounding like a solid option. I'll most likely eventually cave on a full set, in good time.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...&sr=8-1&keywords=Sviatoslav+Richter+beethoven


Indeed, good choice.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Emil Gilels version of the Appasionata is outnof this world, although some might find too aggressive. Rubenstein was good in the popular ones.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Here is Sviatoslav Richter, in his prime (1960), playing one of my favorite Beethoven Piano Sonatas, the whacky, quirky two movement, No. 22 in F major, Op 54, with its irresistible perpetual motion finale.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I have Brendel's cycle of the sonatas and he seems to play them as accurately as intended. Although, for the sake of not starting a new thread which sonata do you regard as the most perfect in form, shape, and motif development? I have to say the appassionata every time. Something about the sublime simplicity of the opening few bars and how he moves the 1st movement along with two contrasting subjects. The melody in A flat major seems to offer a brightness but can never beat the dark overbearing/powering opening idea. A delightful middle movement gives way to another monster finale. It has just about everything, in the right quantity, at the right pace, at the right time.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Bruce Hungerford's recordings of the Beethoven piano sonatas are fantastic. 10, 14, and 21 are particular favorites.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Here is Sviatoslav Richter, in his prime (1960), playing one of my favorite Beethoven Piano Sonatas, the whacky, quirky two movement, No. 22 in F major, Op 54, with its irresistible perpetual motion finale.


I'm really becoming a fan of Richter, at least his Beethoven. He's great at bringing the compositions alive, and really making them sing! I'm very happy I have a Richter compilation of Beethoven Sonatas on the way!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I like the No. 14 on the Kempff CD I have, but I feel that piece is really hard to mess up, even if it's played without emotion, the composition itself has enough emotion in it and that speaks to Beethoven's genius imo more than anything.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

beetzart said:


> I have Brendel's cycle of the sonatas and he seems to play them as accurately as intended. Although, for the sake of not starting a new thread which sonata do you regard as the most perfect in form, shape, and motif development? I have to say the appassionata every time. Something about the sublime simplicity of the opening few bars and how he moves the 1st movement along with two contrasting subjects. The melody in A flat major seems to offer a brightness but can never beat the dark overbearing/powering opening idea. A delightful middle movement gives way to another monster finale. It has just about everything, in the right quantity, at the right pace, at the right time.


I'll get back to you once I've exposed myself to more of his Sonatas. I've always had a problem getting into his Sonatas, but always kept searching it. In my gut, I knew there was greatness there, but wasn't getting a good performance of it. Richter is showing me the light!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Even if we agree that the composition is outstanding (which I think we both do), it can still be played at varying levels of greatness. I liked the Hungerford performance better than I did the Kempff performance (who was equivalent to Barenboim to my ears). I saw that the Hungerford is on Spotify in the Bigger Beethoven Box, so you could check it out there and see if it appeals to your taste or not.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

beetzart said:


> I have Brendel's cycle of the sonatas and he seems to play them as accurately as intended. Although, for the sake of not starting a new thread which sonata do you regard as the most perfect in form, shape, and motif development? I have to say the appassionata every time. Something about the sublime simplicity of the opening few bars and how he moves the 1st movement along with two contrasting subjects. The melody in A flat major seems to offer a brightness but can never beat the dark overbearing/powering opening idea. A delightful middle movement gives way to another monster finale. It has just about everything, in the right quantity, at the right pace, at the right time.


It's impossible for me to say which sonata is the most "perfect." It would be like ranking the seven wonders of the world, except in this case there are 32 wonders (or 30, if we exclude the Op. 49 sonatas which were intended as study pieces for beginners).

That said, however, my _favorite_ sonata is No. 32. Its second movement is otherworldly. Its main theme possesses an enormous generative power, giving rise to a profusion of different rhythms and textures throughout the course of the movement.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

bharbeke said:


> Even if we agree that the composition is outstanding (which I think we both do), it can still be played at varying levels of greatness. I liked the Hungerford performance better than I did the Kempff performance (who was equivalent to Barenboim to my ears). I saw that the Hungerford is on Spotify in the Bigger Beethoven Box, so you could check it out there and see if it appeals to your taste or not.


At the moment, I'm just looking up Richter performances on youtube. I'm sure between live and recorded he has played them all?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> At the moment, I'm just looking up Richter performances on youtube. I'm sure between live and recorded he has played them all?


Be careful with YouTube/Richter. His later performances became disappointingly slow...like Bernstein's conducting.

Try and listen to Richter playing around 1960 when he was in his glorious prime!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> It's impossible for me to say which sonata is the most "perfect." It would be like ranking the seven wonders of the world, except in this case there are 32 wonders (or 30, if we exclude the Op. 49 sonatas which were intended as study pieces for beginners).
> 
> That said, however, my _favorite_ sonata is No. 32. Its second movement is otherworldly. Its main theme possesses an enormous generative power, giving rise to a profusion of different rhythms and textures throughout the course of the movement.


Yes. The second movement of the 32nd Sonata is in a rarified class along with the Thanksgiving Hymn of the A Minor Quartet.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Joseph Hofmann, scherzo from sonata 18, best record ever:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Just to note, Annie Fischer's set of Beethoven Piano Sonatas, complete, can be had for $9.99.
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9039500&style=classical&setpref=mp3


Amazing bargain, pity it's MP3.
OP-there should be a CD by Wilhelm Kempff on the DG -the Originals Set that features the Moonlight, Pathetique and two other early Sonatas. See if that resonates with you. On the same label is Maurizio Pollini in a 2 CD set of the late Sonatas. Or any Annie Fischer CD at random.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

TBO, I like most well-known recordings of the sonatas. It is the sonatas themselves that really attract me in the first place, and I find that nearly all of the popular performances present the composer's ideas well in their unique way.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Be careful with YouTube/Richter. His later performances became disappointingly slow...like Bernstein's conducting...


Playing Beethoven piano sonatas more slowly than other pianists is not, in and of itself, a bad thing. Great Beethoven interpreters such as Emil Gilels, Daniel Barenboim, Claudio Arrau, Ivo Pogorelich, Anton Kuerti and John Lill were known to do it. IMO too many pianists play some of the Adagio movements far too quickly.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

You have to pay for them if you want cds, but as mentioned Bruce Hungerford is great and my hands down favorite. He did not live long enough to record all sonatas. Very tragic. His playing equals anyone else you could think of. I got what is available on mp3 via Amazon download for $.99.


----------



## bigboy (May 26, 2017)

I think #18 was mentioned already and for my money I am super fond of Glenn Gould's version of #18. I can't say that I like every interpretation of the sonatas that he did, but he brings out this playfulness and fun in the piece which I think is unsurpassed. 

Nb, maybe I just haven't been around the block enough to have heard a better version, so if I'm off the mark on this recommendation I'd love to corrected!


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

These are Beethoven's very best Piano Sonatas (imo) listed here by order of preference, including what I feel are the finest recorded performances of each:

*Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor (1822)*
BEST RECORDED PERFORMANCE: Maurizio Pollini (1977)
Available on Spotify as follows: http://cps-static.rovicorp.com/3/JPG_500/MI0003/840/MI0003840802.jpg?partner=allrovi.com
Available on YouTube: 




*Piano Sonata No. 23 in F Minor "Appassionata" (1805)*
BEST RECORDED PERFORMANCE: Annie Fischer (1977-1978)
Available on Spotify as follows: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51NwD5T3-SL.jpg
Available on Youtube: 




*Piano Sonata No. 30 in E Major (1820)*
BEST RECORDED PERFORMANCE: Alfred Brendel (1962-1964)
Available on Spotify as follows: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61qS7KkqWDL._SS500.jpg
Available on Youtube: 




*Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat Major "Hammerklavier" (1818)* 
BEST RECORDED PERFORMANCE: Annie Fischer (1977-1978) 
Available on Spotify as follows: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51NwD5T3-SL.jpg
Available on YouTube: 




*Piano Sonata No. 8 in C Minor "Pathetique" (1798)*
BEST RECORDED PERFORMANCE: Emil Gilels (1980)
Available on Spotify as follows: https://images.shazam.com/coverart/t56019445-b1092578542_s400.jpg
Available on Youtube: 




*Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-flat Major (1821)*
BEST RECORDED PERFORMANCE: Claudio Arrau (1960)
Available on Spotify as follows: http://static.qobuz.com/images/covers/20/12/5060244551220_600.jpg
Available on Youtube:
(1st Movement) 



(2nd Movement) 



(3rd Movement - Part 1) 



(3rd Movement - Part 2) 




*Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major "Waldstein" (1804)*
BEST RECORDED PERFORMANCE: Annie Fischer (1977-1978)
Available on Spotify as follows: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51NwD5T3-SL.jpg
Available on Youtube: 




*Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp Minor "Quasi una fantasia" (aka, "Moonlight") (1801)*
BEST RECORDED PERFORMANCE: Annie Fischer (1977-1978)
Available on Spotify as follows: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51NwD5T3-SL.jpg
Available on Youtube:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks for the list. I have Pollini playing the late Beethoven sonatas and find them rather hard driven. I prefer Stephen Kovacevich or Alfred Brendel. I don't know Annie Fisher at all but will check her out on U-Tube. I have that Gilels "Pathetique" and find it very satisfying. No. 14 in C Sharp Minor I have with Pollini also. I'm surprised you didn't rate Richter in your recommendations.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

AfterHours said:


> These are Beethoven's very best Piano Sonatas (imo) listed here by order of preference, including what I feel are the finest recorded performances of each:
> 
> *Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor (1822)*
> BEST RECORDED PERFORMANCE: Maurizio Pollini (1977)
> ...


I just can't see why you can say 'best recorded performance' There are so many.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Richter's appassionata is one of the astounding performances on disc. But there are other great performances too of Beethoven sonatas. For the Moonlight try Kempff's first effort in 1950s. Generally the earlier mono set is preferable as his technique was more secure.
Kovacevich was also a mighty fine player before his stroke.
Annie Fischer constantly illuminates.
Serkin's set is not complete but he is really tremendous.
The list is endless of great performances.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

DavidA said:


> I just can't see why you can say 'best recorded performance' There are so many.


Well, because...

Of those many, those are the ones I think are the best. Uh oh 

:tiphat:


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> Thanks for the list. I have Pollini playing the late Beethoven sonatas and find them rather hard driven. I prefer Stephen Kovacevich or Alfred Brendel. I don't know Annie Fisher at all but will check her out on U-Tube. I have that Gilels "Pathetique" and find it very satisfying. No. 14 in C Sharp Minor I have with Pollini also. I'm surprised you didn't rate Richter in your recommendations.


Richter is always fascinating or at least interesting and I'd rate his Appassionata up there for sure. He is among the great pianists of the 20th century. I'm not sure if he has any of the very best performances of Beethoven's piano sonatas which is all I was listing here (imo of course).


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

AfterHours said:


> Richter is always fascinating or at least interesting and I'd rate his Appassionata up there sure. He is among the great pianists of the 20th century. I'm not sure if he has any of the very best performances of Beethoven's piano sonatas which is all I was listing here (imo of course).


 Richter is worth hearing in op 26 and op 14/2 too, a BBC recording.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Magnum Miserium said:


> Joseph Hofmann, scherzo from sonata 18:


Very entertaining.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Be careful with YouTube/Richter. His later performances became disappointingly slow...like Bernstein's conducting.
> 
> Try and listen to Richter playing around 1960 when he was in his glorious prime!


Yes! Around 1960, he recorded his wonderful Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 1 with Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony, supplemented by a great performance of the quirky, little, 2 movement Beethoven F Major Piano Sonata, Op. 54.

It wasn't just Beethoven who got"slowed down", but Debussy too. If you play his performances of L'isle joyeuse as a progression of time, they got disturbingly slow as he aged.

Yes! Exactly like Bernstein's conducting.

Ow, wow! No wonder I agree. I'm posting to an earlier post I made!!!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Yes! Around 1960, he recorded his wonderful Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 1 with Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony, supplemented by a great performance of the quirky, little, 2 movement Beethoven F Major Piano Sonata, Op. 54.
> 
> It wasn't just Beethoven who got"slowed down", but Debussy too. If you play his performances of L'isle joyeuse as a progression of time, they got disturbingly slow as he aged.
> 
> ...


You have Recursive Posting Disorder. Take two aspirin and try to get out more.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh my goodness, sooooo many great performances. Too many to name.

In general however, for the early to middle sonatas, Schnabel! Schnabel Schnabel Schnabel. I'll let Glenn Gould speak for me when he said "I think that Schnabel, and I'm not exactly saying anything new, was probably the greatest Beethoven player who ever lived...I mean, you may not particularly care for the way he did certain things, but by God, he knew what he was doing. There's a sense of structure that _nobody_ has ever really caught as he did in most of the Beethoven things. And this is especially true in the early works, where he does something that I suppose was very revolutionary for the time, and something that's in contradiction to everything I've just argued for, because I don't do it at all. I'm very _aware_ of constant pulse -- Schnabel was aware of the pulse of the paragraph. He was certainly aware of the interior pulse as well, but he chose to let it ride through the paragraph, as if he were dictating a letter with a certain series of commas and semicolons, and I don't think anyone else ever played the piano using _that_ system successfully -- other people have tried, but nobody else ever really got it."

In fact, one of my favorite pastimes, and one that brings me endless joy and fascination is switching back and forth between the Schnabel cycle and the Kempff mono cycle, comparing the two for the insights each brings and the insights that can be gained hearing how differently yet how convincingly each tackles these pieces. I think it's definitely worth the investment of getting a good remastering of the Schnabel recordings, like Pristine. And for Kempff, definitely get the release from DG of the 50s mono set -- I know it's available for cheap download from the Regis label, but the difference in sound quality really is noticeable!!!

For the late sonatas, I really like Solomon, and he has an especially powerful Hammerklavier.

I'll also give a shout out to Gulda's Waldstein, which has always been one of my favorites. A very driven, muscular reading.

But again, just too many, I could be here all day!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Daniil Trifonov does a wonderful #32. The Arietta starts at 9:20. Some pianists are blessed with extra-special touch and Trifonov is one of them.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Pat Fairlea said:


> You have Recursive Posting Disorder. Take two aspirin and try to get out more.


I was so excited that I finally found another poster in tune (pun intended) with my own views...and then the letdown and embarrassment as I'm simply "talking to myself." The first sign of aging. :lol::lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I was so excited that I finally found another poster in tune (pun intended) with my own views...and then the letdown and embarrassment as I'm simply "talking to myself." The first sign of aging. :lol::lol:


No, the first sign of aging is...hell, I forget what it is!


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> These are Beethoven's very best Piano Sonatas (imo) listed here by order of preference, including what I feel are the finest recorded performances of each:
> 
> *Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor (1822)*
> BEST RECORDED PERFORMANCE: Maurizio Pollini (1977)
> ...


Thank you for the selections! I have always been a fan of Annie Fischer's cycle.


----------

